
Mayhem, Amiga Game, Ported to Raspberry Pi - doener
http://www.stuffaboutcode.com/2016/04/mayhem-classic-amiga-game-ported-to.html
======
infodroid
This looks cool. But I don't understand why anyone would so narrowly target
the RPi as a software platform without good reason.

In this case, most of the code seems to be abstracted from the hardware
through the cross-platform Allegro framework.

So it is hardly any more effort to make this portable to other hardware
platforms running Linux or even BSD.

